# Big Head at NFL Draft.



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

So I am watching last night Draft when I saw this.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

yosoyellobo said:


> So I am watching last night Draft when I saw this.


Not to worry....there were a few folks with huge heads on stage and on the ESPN studio desk as well.


----------

